# My New Board! BURTON: Custom Mystery 163, 2016



## Luke Horan (Oct 4, 2015)

Hey everyone im 15 i have a passion for snowboarding this is my new board what do you think? Burton Custom Mystery 163


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Wait for it...... :storm:


----------



## Matías (Sep 27, 2015)

francium said:


> Wait for it......



Hahah. Oh man.


----------



## Matías (Sep 27, 2015)

Luke Horan said:


> Hey everyone im 15 i have a passion for snowboarding this is my new board what do you think? Burton Custom Mystery 163


That's a really big board bro. Unless your a 200+ pound 15 year old.


----------



## Luke Horan (Oct 4, 2015)

Matías said:


> That's a really big board bro. Unless your a 200+ pound 15 year old.


 it works for me well i can do big air and street snowboarding perfectly fine im almost 6'5 foot....


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Luke Horan said:


> it works for me well i can do big air and street snowboarding perfectly fine im almost 6'5 foot....


The hair doesn't count.


----------



## Luke Horan (Oct 4, 2015)

f00bar said:


> The hair doesn't count.


 i know i the hair dose not count.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> The hair doesn't count.


:rofl3: :rofl4:


----------



## Luke Horan (Oct 4, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> :rofl3: :rofl4:


 i did not include my hair..


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Luke Horan said:


> i did not include my hair..


:eyetwitch2: :laughat: :laughat2:
:rofl3: :rofl4: :rofl3: :rofl4: :lol: 

OMG,..! Almost pissed myself!!! :rofl4:


----------



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

Take pics with the bindings mounted. Where will you be riding it?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

6'5 regularly 6'7 with his hair!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

You saved up all that money from working at Baskin Robbins all summer? What about a car?


----------



## Rotcoddam411 (Jun 19, 2014)

I smell a troll


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Great board. A bit pricey. :snowboard1:









:snowboard2:


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Or a picture of you and the board (I assume he's good with photo shop)


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

Is this post real?


----------



## daice (Oct 27, 2015)

fake, unless he works in a factory floor in china.

Seeing as in Europe, Burton got there 2016 models in September to its redistribution center in Europe.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

francium said:


> Or a picture of you and the board (I assume he's good with photo shop)


Here!!!!! You Non-Belieber!!!!!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Well played, sir!


----------



## daice (Oct 27, 2015)

Well... I do enjoy a tight 16 year old boys butthole...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Here!!!!! You Non-Belieber!!!!!


Awesome.


----------



## -jeff- (Mar 4, 2014)

daice said:


> Well... I do enjoy a tight 16 year old boys butthole...


annnnnd thats where it goes too faruke:


----------

